
Building Real-Time charts with GraphQL and Postgres - feross
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/03/realtime-charts-graphql-postgres/
======
thinkingkong
This is cool if you need to roll your own solution for mobile or something.
For all internal use cases Ive just been using metabase and its pretty
awesome.

